# Your Opinion Wanted



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As you can tell we have put a lot of hard work in here the past few weeks bringing you all kinds of new features, such as Weather, Bookmarks, Your Notepade, The PM Guage and more.

We hope you are finding them usefull!

I was visiting another board and the admin called these features "gimmicky" (you know the board, its the one that has can't keep a solid connection to the internet) :lol:

Anyways I want to know what you think of our new features? Do you feel they are "gimmicky" rdo you find them to be of use?

I have tried hard to bring you new features to make your life easier. Yes there are many moifications I could do here which would indeed be "gimmicky" but I tried to install the ones which would help you make your surfing easier.

So be honest and tell me what you think.

Thanks!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I saw that comment, thought it was sour grapes. Every feature that has been added here is a solid improvement IMO. You have built a solid platform for this unique group of individuals. Just believe in yourself and keep on doing what you are doing. If something comes along we don't particularly care for, we'll let you know. Until then, don't worry about what others may think.

Keep up the good work! :righton:


Nick :smoking:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I really have no use for many of the features, but I don't see any harm if others find them useful. I love the icons (easy to tell who it is in an instant...except James  ) I like the weather link and I REALLY like the "times read" stat.

As long as system performance is not sacrafised and the screen isn't cluttered up, I do not find this at all a problem.

Keep it up!

See ya
Tony


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, they're "gimmicky" to some extent - except the weather and the PM gauge (okay, the notepad is gimmicky as are the bookmarks). But hey, so? I don't use them - but someone might. May as well have them all!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

The avatars is the best feature. It makes it easy to see who has posted - as long as people don't change them too often - although I wish James would put the running woman back on.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Lets leave things as is for the time being and see what happens.

:righton: Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

None of the features has bothered me. I like the avatars. But what's going on with the weather. I tried to set it for my city the other day, and now it doesn't show anything? Is it just me? Doesn't it know there is weather in Nebraska? (Boy, did we have weather last night. Anyone wanna come help cut up a downed tree?) Anyway, I agree that as long as it doesn't bother me there is no need to change it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bogy,

Try selecting another city and see if it works, there could be a chance the city you picked is not reporting. 

If you pm me your zip code I will see if there is a Weather forecast for your local town (if there is I will add it for ya!)

Have fun!


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I don't use a lot of the features but it doesn't bother me they're there. One feature I really like is the "go to first unread post" button. Very handy on long threads.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for your comments folks!

Bogy, your local city has been added to the weather forecast.

Enjoy!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bogy, remember that bad weather is better than no weather at all! :lol:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Some of the features are very useful to me, and some aren't. The ones that aren't useful to me might be useful to another person, so basically all the features serve a purpose here. As long as the features don't clutter or slow down the site, then they're welcome to me. Still, this site is one of the best designed sites on the internet.

Soulds to me like someone on the other forum is a little jealous...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *Bogy, remember that bad weather is better than no weather at all! :lol: *


We are very gratefull for the 1 3/4" of rain we got last night. We could use it again tonite. We are just glad that the tree that came down only brushed the house. Our neighbor also lost a tree about the same time. Ours was rotten in the middle. Theirs snapped off just below ground level.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott, I am going to PM you again about the weather forecast. It doesn't even let me get to the point of picking out a city.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

So many features, so little time <sigh> 

Karl F said.... _"I wish James would put the running woman back on."_

I'll second those motions. :lol:

Even with his billions, Bill doesn't even come close 
to a shapely female jogger doing her thing. 

The Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bogy's weather problem is all set, if anyone else is having a problem with the weather let me know.  Also again if you want your local city / town listed as one of the cities in our database please PM me with your zip code and I will see what I can do for you.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott, thanks so much for taking care of my weather.  Now if you could just send me a little more rain.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You don't like bill? I'll change it back when I get home. I have an idea. :evilgrin:


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am not 100% sure that the "gimmicky" comment was directed here. Or that it was all that mean spirited. Dan has a very specific vision. I myself don't always agree with it but if he wants a more spartan site well that is the sitre he should have. 

Then again I was upset once about a particular edict over there. Maybe you guys have the same feelings about avatars, weather forecasts, or bookmarks that I had about that. 

I am in a good mood tonight.


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

I don't understand what the notepad and bookmarks do, but I don't mind. Doesn't bother me in the least. I was going to ask about the bookmark being that I'm # 100 something. What does that mean? I access thru my favorites on AOL which is the sports page for this forum and then I just go to the other forums on the bottom whenever I have the time.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Mike, "Your Notepad" is just simply that. Honestly I've been using it for info I read here, when a user makes a post and I would like to document an important tip or useful info they posted, I just simply copy and paste it to "Your Notepad"

Bookmarks are just like your favorites Mike, I just added some here as well, so no matter where I'm at when I visit DBSTalk from my puter at work or the in-laws puter my favorite sites are bookmarked for me.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

...thanks James!:lol:


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks, John!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think the notepad is good for posting/copying notes you want to post on this site that you think of or have read in another post that you want to add somewhere else. 

I think the bookmark idea is good for those that visit this site often or start by visiting here first, it is a good starting point.

Both are gimicky but also has a use as well, I dont see any problems with it, it dont hurt anyone having those features, its nice to have the option to use those features. People are not forced to use something they dont want to.


----------

